# Eric, what's with the Amish look?



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone else noticed the new beard EN's been sporting in his avatar?  What's up with that?


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2003)

You didn't know? Eric and his wife have recently joined an Amish community! He claimed that he was "tired of the rat race," and retired to the rural life of simpler times and mores. The neat thing is that it's a Progressive Amish community, that allows modern contrivances of up to 1999 or so. The bad part is that he's stuck on a windows 98 box, but he can at least post to the internet and continue to Administer here!

I'm planning to go out for a visit next June.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2003)

Word has it that Eric and Clay are trying to compete to see who can more rustic


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 17, 2003)

Google image search for "rustic man"


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 17, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> You didn't know? Eric and his wife have recently joined an Amish community! He claimed that he was "tired of the rat race," and retired to the rural life of simpler times and mores.




 the funny thing about this is the rural life is much more a rat thing than the urban life i fear. on our ohio farm (in/near amish country) we had an old corncrib, and man you should have seen the rats scurry out of that thing. our dogs would chase them, and the cats grbabed some, and i took a few shots with my pitchfork(they have an amazing ac bonus for size and maxed out dex)

 why you folks insist on racing the little heathen critters is beyond me.


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Dec 17, 2003)

Ow. I think I failed my save against bad jokes.

Thanks Alsih2o.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Why you folks insist on racing the little heathen critters is beyond me.




Humans will bet on anything given the opportunity. 

_"Hey, bet my black rat can beat your field mouse?"

"You're on! 20 yard dash!"

"Hey! No fair! Your rat's eating my mouse! CHARLEY!!!!!"_


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 17, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Humans will bet on anything given the opportunity.





 this is eactly why i keep company with gnomes and drunken dwarves.

 well, that and i like to feel tall.


----------



## RC Hagy (Dec 18, 2003)

I saw EN's new do... I think he is in Wisconson. So that puts him more in Mennonite country.


Hagy


----------



## Gnarlo (Dec 18, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Google image search for "rustic man"




I thought that "rustic man" had been proven to be a scientific hoax, and that the discoverer had actually combined the skull of a Homo Sapiens with the jawbone of a Certified Public Accountant?

Anyways, good luck with the progressive amish! It's not having to use Win 98 that's all that bad, it's still being stuck with D&D 2e...


----------



## Gez (Dec 18, 2003)

The Playahz Handbewk IIIrd Edition was released in 1999. Progressive amishes can use it.

They can't use the DMG and MM, though.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey, I raised a barn on Monday.  Soon I'll raise an udder!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 19, 2003)

*groan*


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> The Playahz Handbewk IIIrd Edition was released in 1999. Progressive amishes can use it.



Comments like that get make the Amish really FERAIKLED.  I think we've had GANOONK for one today.   It's really LECHERICH.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 19, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Hey, I raised a barn on Monday.  Soon I'll raise an udder!




 why were you playing poker with a barn?


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, fine.   I met with my barber for an emergency shave.  Hope you like the new look.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Urhrrmm. Yes.Err. Wot. Pass the port, will you please. Ah-hrmmm.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 22, 2003)

Jolly good, wot?


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 22, 2003)

Right!  Yes, well.  Carry on then, good sir.


----------



## rigur (Dec 22, 2003)

Not much to do at work today


----------



## Staffan (Dec 22, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ok, fine.   I met with my barber for an emergency shave.  Hope you like the new look.



Argh! Flee! It's Jason Wyngarde!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 23, 2003)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Argh! Flee! It's Jason Wyngarde!




And perilously close to Snidley Whiplash!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 7, 2004)

Ah, those are the images from that 'D20 Disguise Handbook' add a few years ago.


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ok, fine.   I met with my barber for an emergency shave.  Hope you like the new look.




Cheerio, Pip, Pip?


Look everyone! Phileas Fogg just returned from his trip!

"Around the 'Net in 80 days" indeed!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 7, 2004)

... and the Dragon is back.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey, your avatar is bigger than everyone elses!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 8, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Hey, your avatar is bigger than everyone elses!





 that's what she said


----------



## Henry (Jan 8, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> ... and the Dragon is back.




Aw, I wanted to see one of you with a heavy-metal mohawk!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 8, 2004)

Yea, I'm sure Mrs. Noah is pleased with the size of Eric's avatar, but I'm feeling inadequate.


----------

